# Columbia, MO - Various games



## Steerpike7 (Sep 1, 2008)

We have a group that meets at Valhallas Gate in Columbia every couple of weeks, sometimes more often.  We typically alternate between 3.5E D&D and Star Wars d20.  We also have a yearly halloween game with a horror theme, and the system varies on that one.

We might do some 4th edition, but the current group of players dont really care for it.

Looking for additional players.  

Check out the MODND Google group or send me a message at:

rskimsey (at) gmail (dot) com.


----------

